# etsy.com



## Panda

Anyone bought/sold anything on this site before?

I just signed up today. I don't have anything listed yet nor have a purchased anything.

Who has an account here? What is the link to your store?


----------



## Tabitha

I have just discovered etsy. I have been surfing it looking for crafters & artisans to consign items through my shop.


----------



## Tabitha

I have been buying cards from an artist named Emily who has an etsy shop. Emily. She is a teenage gal living in PA who happens to have down syndrome.  http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5035356


----------



## Nazla

Oh cool! I'd never heard of that site before.


----------



## pepperi27

I have been on there for about a year now

http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=41580
Moonstruckmagic


----------



## Tabitha

Hey, I did not realize that was you pepper! I am there too, not quite a month yet. I am going to dump my ebay shop I think. I like the etsy thing WAY better!


----------



## Cathy8

Oh fun!!  I think i'm going to have to set one of those up once i get my product line a little more sorted out.


----------



## pepperi27

Yeah i'm not really selling on that site but everything takes time I guess. You have to start from somewhere!


----------



## hippietoad

Panda said:
			
		

> Anyone bought/sold anything on this site before?
> 
> I just signed up today. I don't have anything listed yet nor have a purchased anything.
> 
> Who has an account here? What is the link to your store?



Yeah, I sold a seaglass necklace that I had made through there.
Really great site.


----------



## pepperi27

I just added you as a fav shop tabitha you have great stuff!!


----------



## Tabitha

I hearted you too pepper!

Who else has a shop here? I would love to see them!


----------



## FitMommyOf2

I'm planning on selling there -eventually.  :wink: 
Unfortunately I registered before realizing that my username is also going to be the name in the link then *doh*
Oh well.. at least some more people might recognize me then this way from other boards   

The site isn't ready yet  , but that's the link
http://www.FitMommyOf2.etsy.com

Does anyone know if I can add an extra name for my site, like a banner?


----------



## Tabitha

(deleted)


----------



## FitMommyOf2

Tab, I'm glad I'm not the only one with the username faux pas!   

As to your ?, I guess in your situation with customers and feedback I'd leave it as it is! 
I like both of your stores btw! :wink:


----------



## soapbuddy

I've added both of you ladies in my etsy favorites.  

Irena


----------



## Aubrianne

I'm at 
http://www.duhbree.etsy.com

I think i am doing pretty well.


----------



## Soapmaker Man

Hey, do you guys thing I should sell my TOG Soapmaking Tool lineup there?  I've been reading how they charge, it seems fair.  Is getting your money fairly easy?  Thanks all.

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## pepperi27

Yes i think you could make some money there. I also added you to my favs aubrianne! I would also advertise on Soap Dish. There are loads of people on that site that go nuts for molds. You would make a killing!


----------



## Soapmaker Man

pepperi27, what are you calling "Soap Dish?"  Can you give me a link/  Thank you!  

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Tabitha

(deleted)


----------



## Soapmaker Man

Thanks guys!  I looked last night and there is only one wood soap mold for sale there, a basic box.  I think I will list in the next few days!  It does seem very reasonable advertising.  You guys seem to be having a good success rate....THANKS!  

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## pepperi27

http://www.soapdishforum.com/forum/

This is a forum but I've seen people post pictures of molds they've made (which isnt many) and people have awwwed and wanted to know if they were selling any. Right there is your business.


----------



## Soapmaker Man

pepperi27 said:
			
		

> http://www.soapdishforum.com/forum/
> 
> This is a forum but I've seen people post pictures of molds they've made (which isnt many) and people have awwwed and wanted to know if they were selling any. Right there is your business.



Ok, i know that form.........

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## soapbuddy

Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> pepperi27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.soapdishforum.com/forum/
> 
> This is a forum but I've seen people post pictures of molds they've made (which isnt many) and people have awwwed and wanted to know if they were selling any. Right there is your business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, i know that form.........
> 
> Paul.... :wink:
Click to expand...


You cannot sell it on that forum per se, you can sell it on their sister site called the Soapsaver. You need to have at least 100 posts, before you can sign up on Soapsaver.

Irena


----------



## Soapmaker Man

Yea, I know Irena.  I have sold my TOG Mold to some members there.  I have over 150 posts and have been a member there for a year-and-a-half, but I don't care to post there any more, really.  Reasons, I'll stop at that. :cry: 

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## dragonfly princess

Ok I made a new account on ETSY yesterday, it is kind of a pain putting all the items on there, but I will let you all know when my little shop is ready!


----------



## dragonfly princess

not sure I like having to add every single thing individually.  it is a pita!!  and I don't have a stewpid banner either.  can someone help me???  I am a big ole goober


----------



## dragonfly princess

here I am 

eclecticdragonfly.etsy.com


----------



## Soapmaker Man

I did it too!    Yippee!   

I am;

togsoapmolds.etsy.com

That was so easy!    Only listed my main selling TOG Mold for now, I'll list my other sizes and cutters later tonight!  Man, that was fun!

Thanks guys, lets see if I can sell one! :roll: 

ETA:  Well I listed 3 items already!  It was pretty easy, really.  Got my shop set up too.  You all visit when you can.  The above addy is correct for my store.  Thanks for recommending etsy.com.

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Tabitha

(deleted)


----------



## Tabitha

Hearted you all...

Aubrianne, I have been eyeballing that tofu for some time now! Guess I will have to take the plug now that I know you & all!


----------



## pepperi27

I hearted you both as well and gave dragonflyprincess her first order! Can't wait to use your soap!


----------



## Soapmaker Man

I hearted you guys too!  Thanks.

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## dragonfly princess

Thank you so much, I will mail it today!!  YOU ROCK!!!!


----------



## pepperi27

No problem. I have this one lady that did the same thing for me. Now she's a repeat customer because she likes my soaps and I ship on time. I wish you much success!


----------



## dragonfly princess

you guys make me tear up!!   :cry: 

You are so sweet!!  this forum is better than family!  at least my family anyway!!   :wink:


----------



## pepperi27

dragonfly princess said:
			
		

> you guys make me tear up!!   :cry:
> 
> You are so sweet!!  this forum is better than family!  at least my family anyway!!   :wink:



LOL You are so funny!


----------



## Bret

Mine is www.navybluecrafts.etsy.com


----------



## Tabitha

Hearted you too. Cute altered paint cans.


----------



## Bret

Thanks!


----------



## naturemama

I just joined etsy too.  I recently heard about it from Anne-Marie's blog and I think I may try it out.  Right now I joined so I can shop til I drop. LOL  Thanks for the link to your shop Bret


----------



## Tabitha

Soapmaker Man,

You are kicking some major butt on etsy! Good for you!


----------



## Soapmaker Man

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Soapmaker Man,
> 
> You are kicking some major butt on etsy! Good for you!



I've had a great weekend!  I'm so busy!  I've been working in the TOG Shop every day since Friday.  Hopefully, I'll be finished with all orders by Wednesday.  That is the day smellitlikeitis gets her large order shipped!Thank you for recommending the site!  I feel if you have a great product at a greater price, you will be successful.  Some of these "BIG" mold and cutter companies are ridiculous in their prices!  My TOG 8 Wire Log Cutter will do anything that a tank can do, for 66% less!    Thanks again S!

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Guest

No problem Paul. I am happy to get them! I been wanting molds  like this for a long time but couldnt afford them at the other place. 

I dont know if I should get a etsy site because now.. EVERYONE has them.. its like an Ebay remix all over again. I cant sit in front of a computer all day trying to stay at the top (because that is what the other forum is doing) I was reading about it. 

What are your chances of someone buying something from you, and relisting and really not making that much money on your bar of soaps.. 

Just a thought....


----------



## Tabitha

> What are your chances of someone buying something from you, and relisting and really not making that much money on your bar of soaps..



Reword this.. I don't get it. Do you mean somone buys your bath cupcake & then tries to resell it as their own? That is against etsy rules unless they were to maybe add it into a gift basket & credit you in the listing.


----------



## pepperi27

No I think she means what are the chances of making any money on that site when everyone sells what you sell. On top of that spending money to list and relist it can get costly if your not making any money. 

SMELLIT: I do not see too many listings for what your marketing (bath cupcakes) Ive seen some but not many so who knows and if you get a listing I will be your first sale!! So my opinion is, if you have time to open one up its free and who knows! I believe you will become wildly popular because your name is original and catchy!


----------



## Wintersnow

I use etsy and love it. I buy and sell on there. I use to have an ebay store but the costs where just getting too high to make it worth keeping. An art forum I'm on calls ebay greedbay and boy, are they right.

Here's my etsy shop if you'd like to take a peek ...
http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=15294


----------



## pepperi27

Wintersnow said:
			
		

> I use etsy and love it. I buy and sell on there. I use to have an ebay store but the costs where just getting too high to make it worth keeping. An art forum I'm on calls ebay greedbay and boy, are they right.
> 
> Here's my etsy shop if you'd like to take a peek ...
> http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=15294



I hearted you Winter!


----------



## Guest

pepperi27 said:
			
		

> No I think she means what are the chances of making any money on that site when everyone sells what you sell. On top of that spending money to list and relist it can get costly if your not making any money.
> 
> SMELLIT: I do not see too many listings for what your marketing (bath cupcakes) Ive seen some but not many so who knows and if you get a listing I will be your first sale!! So my opinion is, if you have time to open one up its free and who knows! I believe you will become wildly popular because your name is original and catchy!



Well thank you  the cupcakes are getting popular fast. But your right at what I am saying.. How much is it to keep relisting? How many soapers are on there.. Im just trying to see if its worth my time.. ya know?


----------



## pepperi27

Well it may not seem like it at first but you can make money on it if your original enough. I make handmilled soap and there are only two or three others that do it. So far a lot of people like my soap although they arent that special  :wink:  I would say you never know if you don't try! It only costs .20 ea listing and ea quantity. So if you list one item but you put a quantity of 10 it will be 2.00. Did I do that right? LMAO I've been making some mp soap and sniffing lots of new fragrances so i'm a litttle light headed LOL


----------



## Tabitha

deleted


----------



## Tabitha

deleted


----------



## Soapmaker Man

I am soooooo glad you guys pointed me to etsy.com!  I have done very well 2 weekends in a row now!  Great place to sell handcrafted items!  I LOVE etsy.com!

My wife, Phyllis, has opened her own shop selling her unique refillable washcloths.  You ladies gotta check these out!  So very unique!  She has a bar saver sock, too!  It is a unique design.  She is selling my soaps, lotions, creams, & whipped shea butter there too.  She is "The Bath Emporium."  Check it out guys!  Our second etsy.com store in 3 weeks!

Here is the link;

http://www.TheBathEmporium.etsy.com

Thanks ladies, please take a look!

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Guest

Well Tab, you sold me.. I think I am going to give it a try when I am finish with my soaping.. 

Who knows.. I could probably get a few things.. .20cents isnt that bad. 

So let me get this straight.. 

If my store is empty when I start out.. I list one item each day? 

so if I have 16 soaps.. thats 16 days? 

We should have a Etsy.com tutorial LOL


----------



## Tabitha

deleted


----------



## FitMommyOf2

Kinda bumping it after having finally registered as a seller!
Thanks again, Tab, for all your great hints!!!

I'll have to figure out the kinks now with how to list stuff and such and hopefully it'll go from there! :wink:


----------



## Soapmaker Man

I've done really well at Etsy!  Last month I paid them over $100 bucks in commissions alone!     I told them they must love me.   

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## FitMommyOf2

Oh wow, Paul, that's amazing!!! Granted, I'd cry a bit over the 100$ comission.. but the profit for you was hopefully worth it?  :wink: 

Btw, I still loooove the decadent butter. I smell heavenly, if I may say so myself!  (Wanna share with me what fragrance that was again? I forgot but I'd love to get something like that for my soaps and later body powders and such.  :wink: )


----------



## Soapmaker Man

I am busy for sure!  I'll have to ask Phyllis which butter she put in your order package.  Was it Warm Vanilla Sugar?  Not sure.  Thanks though, I love making that thick, rich body butter.  

Paul....  :wink:


----------



## FitMommyOf2

Either way you can tell her that I'm *very* happy with it -and so is my Hubby when he smells me!


----------

